# What's worse...?



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, the title is self-explanatory. Say which is worse with an explanation of why its worse.
Example:
Poster 1: What's worse, ham or cheese?
Poster 2: Cheese, cause its all gooey.

I'l start.

What's worse, baloni or pepperoni?


----------



## Lili (Feb 7, 2011)

Bologna (sp?), because it tastes like shit.

What's worse, a bad hair day or looking frumpy?


----------



## MentheLapin (Feb 7, 2011)

Bad hair day D: I hate my hair.

What's worse, falling into a bathtub full of blood from a high point, or surviving, ending up paralysed, and having to drink the blood still?

what is wrong with me


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 8, 2011)

Falling in cuz have you ever belly flopped into blood, it hurts... (don't ask)

What's worse: A Chibi-Kyuubi or a hungry Mokey Mokey?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 8, 2011)

Uh, what?
A hungry Mokey Mokey, I guess, 'kuz that sounds like a Pokey. And I can actually pronounce it...

Lessee... Which sucks more, Dr. Robotnik or Bowser?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 8, 2011)

Bowser, I don't know what it is, where it's from, and I'll probably not even care either way...

What's worse: My mooing, or Inu's constant NYEHing? (the newest member and PhaRaoH's brother)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 8, 2011)

PhArOa's bro's nyehing, 'cause its for evil scientists ONLY.


----------



## MentheLapin (Feb 8, 2011)

...the blank one is worse than the other invisible one.

What sucks more? A vaccuum cleaner or a black hole?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 8, 2011)

Vacuum. Do black holes scare dogs? I don't think so!!

What's worse, Magikarp or Lady Gaga?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 8, 2011)

Magikarp, cuz they don't make songs that can then be used as the tune for an Abridged Series song! Mostly by Little Kuriboh!

What's worse: Red-Eyes B. Dragon or Blue-Eyes W. Dragon?


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 9, 2011)

blue-eyes, because without it the rules could not be screwed.

what's worse, being in love with nurse joy or having green hair?


----------



## Lili (Feb 9, 2011)

Being in love with Nurse Joy.  You'd end up cheating on her with her identical twin cousin on accident.

What's worse, having a sore toe, or a sore foot?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 9, 2011)

a sore foot, because if you have a sore foot, you probably also have a sore toe.

What's worse, accidentally setting a $100 bill on fire, or being scamed out of $100 via the internet?


----------



## Lili (Feb 9, 2011)

Setting a $100 dollar bill on fire.  Especially if it's one of those new crisp good-smelling dollar bills. :'(

What's worse:  having a clown at your next birthday party, or a pony?


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 9, 2011)

a clown; he could be one of those evil/pedophile clowns that are all the rage these days.

what's worse: having someone start a cutting yourself fad or a dying your hair an obscure color fad?


----------



## hyphen (Feb 9, 2011)

The cutting fad.
SCARS,BLOOD AND SICKNESSESS.

What's worse,
Drowning or being poisoned?


----------



## Lili (Feb 10, 2011)

Being poisoned.  I've heard that drowning is actually peaceful.  Sometimes.

What's worse, being a moose, or an elk?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 10, 2011)

Elk, because they are COPYCATS.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 10, 2011)

Blankness, cuz Blue-Eyes W. Dragon likes Kiba, while Red-Eyes Black Dragon doesn't want to let me summon Red-Eyes Darkness Dragon (and I never let anyone get away with insulting you! Where's the love?)!

What's worse: A Lv 1,000,000 Arceus, or Zoroark outdoing Spiridcass in a battle?


----------



## Lili (Feb 11, 2011)

The Arceus.  You'd be fucked.

What's worse, having to wear purple for the rest of your life, or having to wear blue?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 11, 2011)

Blue. Purple is closer to red and not a bad colour at all.

What's worse, losing internet access or losing access to every single television show you've ever loved (EVEN watching it online)?


----------



## ... (Feb 11, 2011)

Losing teh interwebz. I mean come on, it's teh interwebz. 

What's worse; finding out you're HIV-positive or finding out that you gave someone HIV?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 11, 2011)

HIV-positive. You're much more important.

Losing in ASB against a Caterpie or being banned because I said so?


----------



## Rose (Feb 12, 2011)

Being banned, I can't stand not having a reason for being banned.

Having your water cut off, or your electricity cut off?


----------



## Lili (Feb 12, 2011)

Water.  I'd rather stink than not see where I'm going (considering the power would go out).

What's worse, getting shot in the hand, or having your arm set on fire?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 12, 2011)

Arm, especially if you've ever played Metal Gear Solid!

What's worse: Someone hitting your PSP with a Gravity Hammer, or me slicing your DS with an Energy Sword? (You'll know if you've played Halo)


----------



## Lili (Feb 13, 2011)

My DS getting broken.  I don't havea PSP, so I wouldn't care.

What's worse, having Final Fantasy being the only game you'll ever play, or having Pokemon?


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 13, 2011)

final fantasy. no reason, I just like pokemon.

what's worse, swallowing a acid or swallowing a small chunk of lava?


----------



## Lili (Feb 14, 2011)

Small chunk of lava.  Hopefully the acid would just be stomach acid.

What's worse; Rick Astley or Tay Zonday?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 14, 2011)

Rick Astley. He pwns.

What´s worse, a gummy bear with a knife or a My Little Ponie stalking you?


----------



## Lili (Feb 14, 2011)

Gummy Bear with a knife.  I love the ponies.

What's worse, having to wear an ugly hat to prom, or having the ugliest frilliest dress?


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 14, 2011)

...the dress. I'm a boy.

what's worse, rabies or a zombie virus?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 15, 2011)

Zombie virus. I had a traumatic expirience with them.

Radio playing Justin Bieber 24/7, or Justin Bieber himself?


----------



## Lili (Feb 16, 2011)

The radio playing Justin Beiber.  I mean, I like Beibs, but there is such a thing as too much Beiber.  That and I'd love to meet him in real life.

What's worse?  Having to smell like old cheese, or having to look like someone gave you a puffy black eye?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 20, 2011)

Smelling like cheese! The black eye looks like a battle scar!

What's worse: Justin Beiber fangirls or the 2 moronic DragonBall: Evolution fanboys?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 20, 2011)

Umm... Justin Bieber fangirls, They are driving me damn insane, especially the hateful ones. :/

What's worse headphones with only one working (with awesome quality) or headphones with both working but really crappy shitty quality and lowest volume possible? :P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2011)

One working, I like to be able to hear what's being played, probably where the misconception that I like having my tele loud enough to wake the dead came from...

What's worse: Card wallets that are slit at the bottom or wallets you can't even get your cards into?


----------



## Lili (Feb 21, 2011)

Ones you can't even get your cards in.  It's just downright annoying.

What's worse?  Having your period or growing pains?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2011)

Growing pains affect everybody!

What's worse: The Elite Bob, or the Grunt with the big grunty thirst?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes. ( i know you're not supposed to do that, but a: don't know what either of those are and don't feel like looking it up, even if it's incredibly obvious and b: i couldn't resist.)

What's worse: Beiber in general or Christina Aguleira's screwed Star-Spangled Banner?


----------



## Lili (Feb 22, 2011)

Christina.  I love Justin Beiber.  *shot*

What's worse?  Having some drunken ugly guy you don't know call you baby or having an ugly drunken man call you Frank?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 24, 2011)

Being called Frank, the other one is a compliment! Sort of...

Whats worse: Me, Callum, or my brother Christian, who's gone insane?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 3, 2011)

...
What's worse: Rebecca Black or Bieber?


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2011)

Rebecca Black, I guess.

What's worse: Getting mauled by a Purgly or a Snubull?


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 4, 2011)

Snubbul. It's less likely to appear on high levels.

What's worse: Knowing that the troll representing your zodiac sign dies in Homestuck, or knowing that he kills your favorite character?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 4, 2011)

OMAI THEY REVIVED THIS :D

I dunno.

What's worse, being pwned by a lvl 1 Magikarp or being mauled by a newborn kitteh?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 4, 2011)

lv 1 magikarp. I'd be the weakest trainer 4 LIFE!

Plus, cats have claws, =P

What's worse, Stunfisk or Magikarp?


----------



## Ever (Oct 5, 2011)

Magikarp, it looks pathetic.

What's worse: being allergic to oxygen or water?


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 5, 2011)

Oxygen, it's in water too.

What's worse, being burned alive or boiled alive?


----------



## mewtini (Oct 5, 2011)

..........

Boiled. It'd take longer.

Which is worse, perpetually hopping with your foot in your hand or perpetually banging your head into the wall?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

perpetually banging my head against the wall.

What's worse; knowing that everyone at you school hates MLP FiM, or knowing that everyone at your school hates pokemon?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 5, 2011)

Knowing everyone at school hates MLP:FIM.

What's worse: Having homework all the time or having your knee hurt all the time?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 7, 2011)

Knee, it's been many years since I had homework... (remembers "Learn Japanese From Zero" book I got as a prize at the last Manga Night...)

What's worse: being unable to pronounce the text in a "Learn a Foreign Language" textbook (best description for it), or not understanding the text in the excercises it gives you...


----------

